# FInally did one myself. DIY background....



## peter hardman (Apr 23, 2010)

After seeing the results of other great DIY background projects on here I have finally got myself into the garage and tried one myself, it's going in a 6ft breeding tank so if it isn't the best looking one it really didn't matter, I am using this one for ideas and hopefully learn what to do and what not to do before I make some for my display tanks. The end result is nothing like I had planned or imagined but still I think it will be OK for a breeding tank
This is just a picture slide show I put on YouTube.
Any comments, suggestions of improvement or questions would be welcome.






Many thanks for viewing.
Sorry about the music, I stupidly let YouTube randomly choose it...


----------



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

I liked the music, reminds me of when I was in HI last. lol


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

Cool build and nice video!
:thumb:


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

I like it. The design is well done. What i would do for the next one is maybe get a second sheet so you can add more depth, creating natural shadows and borders. What will you be putting into the tank?


----------



## peter hardman (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi again and thanks for your comments. 
I am setting up this 6ft breeding tank for my 7x Cyathopharynx Furcifer Mbita, I used them as dither fish (while they were young) in with my Benthochromis tricoti's, but I think it's time they had their own tank.

I totally agree with your suggestion that I need to get that more 3D depth look by starting off with a thicker block of foam next time.

Cheers.


----------



## drexel187 (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks awesome! great vid, are you going to post a vid with it in the tank??


----------



## peter hardman (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi everyone.
Just to keep you up to date on where I'm up to.
I have glued the background in the tank and I'm going to fit and glue the bracing in place at the end of this week. After I leave the silicone to cure for a week or so I will fill the tank and check everything is OK, after that I will commence partial water changes and PH tests.

When I get some photos of the progress I will post them on here for you to view, please be patient because this part takes a few weeks and it will be a week or so after that before I can move it into the house for final set up.

Cheers.


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

Were all waiting patiently! Good luck man


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Looks good! :thumb:

What did you use for paint? (Or did I miss it...?)


----------



## peter hardman (Apr 23, 2010)

DanniGirl said:


> Looks good! :thumb:
> 
> What did you use for paint? (Or did I miss it...?)


Hi DanniGirl, I've seen a few ways people add colour.
With this one I have added a 100% none toxic paint to the PondTite last two coats.

Thanks for your interest.
Cheers.


----------



## peter hardman (Apr 23, 2010)

OK I know its been a long wait but here is the BG set up in a tank for the kids. They placed all the rocks, fake plants etc. Then when we got it cycled (with media and a few fish from my other tanks) we all went to the aquarium shop for them to choose the fish.

This is how it looks.






I hope my kids keep an interest in looking after this tank but if not then I score another tank for me......Sneaked that one past the wife... :wink:


----------



## Nwright36 (Jul 27, 2011)

nice looking tank man


----------



## biglove (Jan 4, 2010)

VERY nice!!!


----------

